# AMD 6000 system build questions



## 3v0 (Nov 8, 2007)

The last system I built was a 400MHz box so please understand if I am not up to speed. 

Budget about $650.
Will be reusing my DVD drive not much else.

I am building a system around a ASUS M2A-VM HDMI mATX MB.
The processor is the AMD ATHLON 64 X2 Dual Processor 6000+ product number ADX6000CZBOX.
For memory I will be using OZB 800MHZ 4 gig in 2 sticks SLI-Dual Channel memory.
Western Digital 250Gig SATA drive 7200RPM


Does this processor come with a cooler? I know, dumb question, but I could not even fine the product number on the AMD site. 

If not, or if I must upgrade it, what cooler would you suggest. I blew most of my budget already so $30 or $40 max would be good. Which cooler should I buy when I am out of poverty. Quite is good.

I also need to get a case. I was looking at the 500W case the Antec Performance TX Series TX1050B ($102). Mostly because if I got case with a big supply I did not have to figure out if it was large enough. If I can go with a less expensive box I could spend that money on the CPU cooler.

But the case is out of stock at Lagoom. How much power does one need with this processor 8G memory and the normal DVD HD etc. The MB is an ATX with only two PCI slots. I do not think I will be adding any power hungry video cards. 

I do not game. May use the setup for video editing. Possibly run co-linux with my web server.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

If the processor is purchased retail and not oem then it will come with a heatsink, becasues the part number ends in "box I am pretty sure it is retail.

You may get away with the psu that comes with that case but don't go any smaller and the only reason I to use this psu that comes with the case is because its antec if you decide to get another case don't use the psu that comes with it they are usually junk and guarantee trouble.


----------



## 3v0 (Nov 8, 2007)

I canceled the order. 

Since the Antec case was out of stock a Lagoom there was not much point in getting any of it there.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

try newegg.com or zipzoonfly.com both have the best prices around

Also check out mwave.com referbished list, lot of good deals there


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

My only recommendation would be to go with the 65nm version of the 5000+ X2. It will run cooler and consume less power.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103194


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

The Seasonic S12 and S12 II 380W will do fine for just that system.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

380W is very light for that system (especially considering the Earthwatts is made by Seasonic). I would say the 500W is good for that system, but any dedicated video will bump up the power requirements significantly.


----------



## 3v0 (Nov 8, 2007)

I figure I can get the best deal if I get a case with PSU from a PSU company.
I have also been looking at the SONATA III 500. PSU is EA-500
The price takes a huge jump over 500 watts

It would be a less risk to go with the Brisbane 5000+ (thanks Matt) and the 500W case I mentioned above. I do not know if I would notice the difference. Its about $25 to move from the Brisbane 5000 to the 6000. But the PSU needs to handle about twice the power. 

The AMD site shows that the 
5200+ 2.6 GHz 90nm SOI 2MB(cache) socket AM2 65W 
has the same power use as the 65nm but with twice the cache at about the same price.

I will spend a few days reading past posts prior to making up my mind. Thanks.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

for an extra $25.00 I would take the 6000 +


there is a decent case on mwave.com / refurbished

its the coolermaster centurion for $25.00


then get the antec Earthwatts 500 watt for $34.00


their clearance stuff is only 15- day warranty but you cant beat the price !


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Interesting. I thought all the 65W processors from AMD were on 65nm. I will have to look more into that.


----------



## 3v0 (Nov 8, 2007)

I order the refurb case and power supply. Time to cross the fingers. The drive, memory, case and PSU should be on the way. Still need to order the MB and 6000+ today. Not quite sure what I need with that much processor but hey it sounds fun...



linderman said:


> for an extra $25.00 I would take the 6000 +
> 
> 
> there is a decent case on mwave.com / refurbished
> ...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Interesting, my reference book lists the 45W processors as on 65nm and the rest as on 90nm. In that case I would just go with any of the 65W processors and not the 89W processors since heat output is proportional to power consumption.


----------

